# Budgie moving beak



## Manwithgills

I have noticed whenever my wife or I talk to our little girl birdis she opens and closes her mouth but not sound comes. It almost seems like she is practicing talking. She is calm and attentive while doing this once I stop talking to her she stops doing it. Any idea what this might be?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your budgie moving her beak when you talk is exactly what you thought. She is "practicing" talking albeit silently. If you choose one word or phrase and say it to her regularly, use the same tone and intonation when you do so. For example, "Pretty Girl!" You may find that she'll begin mimicking the phrase after a period of time. 
Some budgies will mimic human speech while other stick only to "budgie talk". Generally the ones I've had that open and close their beaks when I talk to them are the ones most likely to learn to mimic.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

How sweet that your little budgie is thinking about mimicking  My girl also did that and she now mimics my whistles, the noise the microwave makes, the sound our dove used to make, etc. 

You've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! Be sure to read through the links provided above as they will provide you with the best information to stay posted on the best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help  We'd love to meet your budgie when you get a chance! hoto:

Cheers :wave:


----------

